# help with claim denial



## june616 (Jul 16, 2012)

Claim was billed as 99214-25, S8110, 94642 to Humana Medicare for dx 490 (Bronchitis NOS).

The office visit was paid but S8110 denied as "not a recognized code." Should I rebill with 94010?

94642 was denied due a coding error. This code is the nebulizer treatment for pneumonia. The ARNP's note states that the nebulizer was done for "indication: pnuemonia" but as I said earlier, the final dx was 490. Is there another code I should for the nebulizer treatment for bronchitis? If not, what is the best course of action to take in this situation?

Thank you for your help. I am new to coding and my coding helper at work is out for the week =)


----------



## suemt (Jul 16, 2012)

What is the description of the service you are associating with S8110?   

For the nebulizer treatment, try 94640.  

Let us know how you make out!

Sue


----------



## june616 (Jul 16, 2012)

suemt said:


> What is the description of the service you are associating with S8110?
> 
> 
> Sue




peak expiratory flow rate


Thank you!


----------



## drakena74 (Aug 1, 2012)

If you look in the HCPCS Level II book for S8110, it's highlighted in red and states it's noncovered by Medicare.


----------

